# Wwii-the Big Red One - Blue Spaders



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Just wanted to share -
Had a great weekend this past week. My mother was cleaning out her basement and came across a box. Called me to drive down to her house to see if I wanted any of the old items she found.

Inside was My grandfathers Big red 1 Patch , His Bronze star , Purple Heart, various campaign ribbons and Medals, Dog tags , and an old photo album of he and his buddies (and he wrote their names on all the photo's). as they fought through WW11. He was attached to 1st division, 26th infantry regiment, 1st Battallion , (don't know company yet) They were known as the Blue Spaders. The numerous pictures show him in Africa , Sicily , and France. A few of the photos show captured tanks , equipment etc..

He was part of the first amphibious assault on N. Africa, Fought Rommel through the Kasserine pass in 1941 -1942, then his company fought their way through Sicily facing Herman Goering Tank Division from 1942-43.

After Sicily in 1943. They returned to England and were part of the first day, d-day assault on Omaha beach in 1944. (second wave around 6pm in the evening) They pushed on through France, defended the upper flank in the battle of the Bulge, and took Ramagan , the 26th was the first infantry regiment to enter Germany. After the war the 26th stood guard over the Nuremberg trials (but I believe my grandfather was already home by then).

My grandfather was a very kind (especially towards us grandkids) but quiet man and never talked much about the war except on a rare occasion to mention personal friends he had made or lost along the way. It's also a little sad to see how a portion of his life was given up to such a terrible thing as war for such a young man. Perhaps that's why he was so quiet after he returned home. Just had seen enough for one lifetime. These Photos are just overwhelming. 
What a great find. I will put this all away in a safe place for my sisters sons when they are older.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

That is cool. I have a friend who was in the Marines during WWII and he doesn't speak much about it either. I am trying to get him to tell more of his experiences so others might know.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

What a special find!

My father was in WWII. Part of the 507 PID assigned to the 101st Airborne Div. Jumped in Belgium, D-Day (second wave - drooped behind enemy lines) and in the Bulge. I have a piece of the parachute he jumped with in D-Day. Guess he knew the significance of the day's events even then. He never did tell me why he saved it.

They truly were a special generation. One that I question can ever be matched. Started life facing the Great Depression, cut their teeth on WWII, witnessed the birth (and effects) of the Atomic age, TV, the whole 60s thing, Color TV, Men on the moon, Civil Rights, cell phones, satellite TV, computers the size of buildings reduced to something on your lap, cold war & the Berlin Wall, the Berlin wall torn down and demise of the USSR .......... mind blowing.

My gratitude to any and all of them for the legacy they left us. We should be so lucky to leave our children half as much. I'll stop there before I go somewhere this site isn't designed for.

He too never spoke much of the war. Got the Bronze Star for something he did during the D-Day campaign. By the time I found out he had the award he was too far gone to remember what he did to get it. I got his service records from the Army but I guess they didn't or couldn't keep really good records because all it says is that he was eligible for the award. It doesn't say anything about why. Only thing I got out of him was it had something to do with a bridge in France.

Enjoy your find and you are right to cherish and save it for future generations.


----------



## gerrym (Oct 23, 2006)

My grandfathers were both in WW1. They never spoke about it either.

My one returned home to the family farm from the army. He had a Luger he acquired overseas somehow....... My one uncle knows the story.
He kept the farm going through the depression, with 5 kids born between 1922 and 1929. Times were tough but they made do. The farm remained in the family until about 7 years ago.

My other grandfather was in the navy, his medals sit here about 3 feet from me as I type. His ship came close to being sunk I am told. He was lucky enough to return home and put himself through university as a pharmacist, only to have his fathers lumber operation go belly up. Rather than declaring bankruptcy back then you worked the debt off. So my grandfather had to run the lumber business back into a profit. He finally had enough money by 1951 to buy a pharmacy with my dad.

So when people complain about minor things, I often reflect back to what these two vets went through and remain silent.


----------

